# Solved: lan card not working properly..



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

hy,,guys,,,i have a problem.....i have compaq cq60..laptop.......its lan card is not working.....when i connect to internet....it shows unidentified network......i have check all possibilties....but its not solve....i also turn deplux to 10 half mb...i have win 7........its shows no network access,,,n unidentified network...plz tell me people....regardss.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Have you tried with safe mode

as the PC boots keep tapping F8 as menu will appear - choose *"safemode with networking" * does it work in this mode?

also post back the following info

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

thnx for reply...i tried in safe mode but not works.....
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dani-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-22-00-11-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-8B-0D-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-67-F8-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.29.204(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F2713C55-7E40-45B9-AC31-6BE6C17363AB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04A4001E-64EB-4A5F-89A0-A1C8A5E980A4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3A1DA179-F282-4E5F-9F5A-8B9CE77EC3DE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

here is the image......regards for other helps


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the adapters look OK in device manager 
lets try the following
tcp stack repair and lets see the services you have running
(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

From a Johnwill post

post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

this is the main problem/...when i connect cable...its show this result...all things i tried.......but not happen much....from this u c







an help me


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you be able to answer the questions in my previous post re services 
Also if the TCP/IP stack repair worked
In addition the type of wireless security you have WPA or WPA2 
and if you would log into the router and remove the wireless security and see if that connects 
what firewall do you have or have had on the PC ?

try with a cable connected safemode with networking 
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 and you should see a menu choose *safemode with networking *
see if that works


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry mate for late rply....ya i check repairning tcp ...but it doest work...i check the service this is the status...
# COM+ Event System =stopped
# Computer Browser=stopeed
# DHCP Client=running
# DNS Client=running
# Network Connections=running
# Network Location Awareness=running
# Remote Procedure Call (RPC)=stopped
# Server=running
# TCP/IP Netbios helper=running
# Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations only)
# WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations only)in win 7=running
# Workstatio=running


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> # Remote Procedure Call (RPC)=stopped


this needs to be started

would you try starting all the services above that have stopped 
and also look at the dependancies


> If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

ya i start all service above ....but the same problem...it is not working....like i tell u...i tried all servics to start...repair tcp/ip shock...i tell u what happend...i connect a cable to my lan card......suddenly i have a work to do...when i get up...the cable stuuck into my leg......the jeck...or ak45...whatever we calll it remain in the laptop n cable pulled out of it....from then it stop working...plz dnt mind my eng is not good.....soo u have any other suggestions


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i tell u what happend...i connect a cable to my lan card......suddenly i have a work to do...when i get up...the cable stuuck into my leg......the jeck...or ak45...whatever we calll it remain in the laptop n cable pulled out of it....from then it stop working...plz dnt mind my eng is not good.


so are you using a new cable now ?


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

yees im using a new cable.....it is working quite well with my desktop pc....n laptop to.....im using usb lan on my laptop for internet.....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you reboot and check the services again - make sure they start on there own 
post back and update of the status of all the services on a reboot


> # COM+ Event System =stopped
> # Computer Browser=stopeed
> # DHCP Client=running
> # DNS Client=running
> ...


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

yap mate all these servies r started at their own......the problem is same ...unidentified network....like the upper post....no recovery..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

little confused - in post #11 above you said it was all working after restarting some services
in post #12 - i suggested doing a reboot and make it still works and all the service startup correctly 

and you last post #13 - dont understand


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

in my post 11 i say that the cable is working good with my other pc very well....not my laptop(who has unidentifid network problem)....ya i reboot the laptop alll services were restarted itself...but having same problem


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have two Ethernet adapters listed in device manager 
Have you tried both ?
and why have you two ?

If the TCP/IP stack repair is not working are you getting Access Denied ?
if so 
boot into safe mode
start>
programs>
accessories>
command prompt>
right click on command prompt and " run as administrator" 
post back the results from running the tcp/ip stack repair

What firewall do you have on the PC - try disabling 
What firewall have you had on the PC in the past ?

The LAN connections - often have a yellow and green LED next to them - do you have these LEDS and are they on / flashing - reply with the status of the lights


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

ya i have two adapter...once is its built in ...n second is usb adapter...im using second one...its working .....very well...i also to repair tcp/ip...in both normal mode n safe mode n i disable firewall....ya one of them is flashing ....yellow one is just flasing ...green one is not working....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you get any errors or access denied when doing the tcp/ip repair ?

So the USB adapter works on the Laptop fine - post back an ipconfig /all with that adapter working 
switch PC off and then remove the USB adapter 
switch off the modem and router

switch on the modem and allow to settle and all the lights to work 
switch on the router and allow to settle and all the lights to work 
switch on the pc

post back a device manager screen shot and also 
ipconfig /all and ping tests

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dani-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-22-00-11-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a9ea:fbd6:acee:fdf4%23(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 30, 2010 9:05:39 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 01, 2010 9:05:39 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385875986
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-54-1A-31-00-1F-16-67-F8-34

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-67-F8-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-8B-0D-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B92CCA5A-10FA-4720-A23D-E59A05C5B184}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04A4001E-64EB-4A5F-89A0-A1C8A5E980A4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4EE991E7-4DF7-4380-AD1E-5AE652CFEE4C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3413:3fc9:8867:22bc(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3413:3fc9:8867:22bc%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

this is the result of the ipconfig ./all.....yes when i try to reset ipv6...its say there is no user specific setting....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

need to also see ALL the ping tests


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

result from ping
C:\Users\Dani>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Dani>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [221.120.207.29] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 221.120.207.29: bytes=32 time=319ms TTL=58
Reply from 221.120.207.29: bytes=32 time=469ms TTL=58
Reply from 221.120.207.29: bytes=32 time=303ms TTL=58
Reply from 221.120.207.29: bytes=32 time=275ms TTL=58

Ping statistics for 221.120.207.29:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 275ms, Maximum = 469ms, Average = 341ms

C:\Users\Dani>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=754ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=586ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=513ms TTL=45
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=591ms TTL=45

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 513ms, Maximum = 754ms, Average = 611ms


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so thats all connected to the internet and working fine 
I assume thats the USB ethernet connection

I wanted to see that USB adapter removed and then the following carried out with the USB adapter OUT


> switch PC off and then remove the USB adapter
> switch off the modem and router
> 
> switch on the modem and allow to settle and all the lights to work
> ...


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

soory ...but i dont reply coz i lost hope ...now i have a new cable....(more pricy)...i just not working...it showing nothing...nor connection nor unidentified....nothing....i connect with laptop nothing happen....nor lights shown (green n yellow)either....sume one tell me...that ur laptop connecter is gone....its has to repair...what u tell...i do all thing what u do ...r i know....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post another ipconfig /all 
and ping tests 

as i said you show all connected to the internet - but we need to know if your are using a USB adapter 
SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter #2
as listed ?


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

ya man i am using sr9600 usb to fast etherner adapet 2...this is all test

C:\Users\Dani>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\Dani>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.232.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.232.147: bytes=32 time=920ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.232.147: bytes=32 time=743ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.232.147: bytes=32 time=612ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.232.147: bytes=32 time=808ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.232.147:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 612ms, Maximum = 920ms, Average = 770ms

C:\Users\Dani>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=1417ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=1108ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=725ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=1481ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 725ms, Maximum = 1481ms, Average = 1182ms


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dani-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-67-F8-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-22-00-11-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8126:4fd:1e43:90c0%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 16, 2010 7:20:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 17, 2010 7:20:23 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 469766434
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-54-1A-31-00-1F-16-67-F8-34

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-8B-0D-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0149ECF0-81C3-4AF1-B4F8-E8E93986626A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:18d9:3fc9:8867:7142(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18d9:3fc9:8867:7142%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

this is the ipconfig


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The 
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
does not have DHCP enabled 
and the 
SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter #3
Does

this is how you setup DHCP IP & DNS

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

FOR XP
To setup PC on XP to use DHCP
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
http://www.srikanthkoka.com/lan.html

Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS - FOR vista
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Change-TCP-IP-settings

FOR windows 7
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings

Now connect up the cable and see if it connects

Also need to recheck the lights


> nor lights shown (green n yellow)either


With the cable connected to the router - do you get lights at all 
Not all connectors have lights - are you sure there are lights by the connector ?


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

i have done this what u said(already know n tried)......ya i have lights in connecter...i know...now what if my laptop connector is not rite ...i can repair.it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see another ipconfig /all


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Dani>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dani-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-67-F8-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-22-00-11-22
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-8B-0D-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B92CCA5A-10FA-4720-A23D-E59A05C5B184}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{04A4001E-64EB-4A5F-89A0-A1C8A5E980A4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0149ECF0-81C3-4AF1-B4F8-E8E93986626A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Dani>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

So that has the correct setting now for DHCP _ which is required for connection as shown by your USB details in earlier posts

You did go through the power cycle as posted above - again - correct

Next I would update the adapter Driver - lets see the Device Manager info 
Make and model of the PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

this is the shot


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you able to use the wireless adapter at all and connect to a wireless network ?


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

ya i can use wirless adapter...its working ...quite welll...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all and xirrus from the wireless connection

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

mate...i can asure u that wirless adapter is perfect ...its working very well...i can asure...u....here is the screen **** ...but now at time no connection is avaible..throw i coonect..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> mate...i can asure u that wirless adapter is perfect ...its working very well...i can asure...u....here is the screen **** ...but now at time no connection is avaible..throw i coonect..


Can we have that again

Theres no wireless signal shown on xirrrus - but you say the adapter is working fine when you are in an area with a wireless signal available - is that correct ?

looking like the 
Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller - is faulty as the 
SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter - seems to work

can we have a summary of whats working and what is not now


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller is not working...but SR9600 USB To Fast Ethernet Adapter is working very good.....i can use my laptop wifi on iphone wifi....so that why i know its working..wifi..on my laptop


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you connect the realtek connection to the router by cable and as the PC starts keep tapping F8 a menu will appear 
choose *safemode with networking*
post back an ipconfig /all and also all the pings tests


----------



## reddevil_me (Mar 24, 2010)

thnx mate for all yours contrubutions....n time.....my lan card ports....cable r damage ...now i repair it ...it is working....same again..once again thnx very very thnx...


----------

